# Open day Malacky - Slovakia



## Monox (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Monox (Jun 14, 2012)

A few years ago .... at the same place.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2012)

Great pics mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2012)




----------

